# Which metabones adapter should I get?



## youshouldtry (Jul 16, 2017)

I want to use my nikon 24-70 f2.8 lens
on my a6500.
Which metabones adapter should I get,
I am very confused of the nikon F or nikon G lens to Sony E.

By the way, is the ULTRA better? If so, by how?


----------

